# He is Legend



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't even know where to start that someone who was going down was me. I'm still a little dazed over all this so forgive my Incoherency, I offered to do a trade of some kind with Brian for some visions and he said "I'm working on getting some and I'll get back to you" well he got back to me all right and then some. What he did to me is beyond anything I could have imagined. The only thing thats bad is my wife is pissed at me because he forced me to take the cooler back out and get it back into commission (I however am very happy about that). II Brian I cannot thank you enough your generosity knows no bounds. Thank you you are a true BOTL


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Brian is the man.


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Mother... Bigfoot needs some psychiatric help.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigfoot just gave me my first box of cigars this man is insane. No camera will post pics on monday. Sorry Jitz not tring to steal your thread


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The visions are from the original release at RTDA and the sopranos are from the first month of their release...so both have a little time on them.

Enjoy!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

That's why they call him bigfoot.....Great Hit


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Holy crap!!! I hope you have good medical insurance. That is insane! Legend! Legend! Legend!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> The visions are from the original release at RTDA and the sopranos are from the first month of their release...so both have a little time on them.
> 
> Enjoy!


are you serious that is awesome


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW doesn't even cover it anymore when Bigfoot sends out a package. There aren't any words for damage like that!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW, that is unbelievable!! That is one hell of a hit!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That is totally unbelievable...awesome, awesome hit! He is Legend...WOW!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

No beat down can match being STOMPED by Bigfoot!!! Couldn't have happened to a better guy!! Very nice too Brian!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Brain, again you've taken my breath away, and I didn't even get the bomb!

That is simply outstanding sir!!

jitzy, you are another lucky BOTL.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: THIS IS NO FUN MORE!!!!

With this bomb you could destroy a hole country! Are let us say, you could make several persons happy!:lol:


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

WTF !!!!

Jitzy, with the amount of bombs you get you could start a B&M. This one is going to cause an overstock sale. 

Amazing bomb again Brian.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

im speechless...
a single tear just ran down my cheek


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow jitsy got hit hard couldn't happen to a better person ,i guess your wine coller is way way to small now
i am not surprised because Bigfoot don't play. dam cammerron and brazillia and torano dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG!! Those big feet leave some serious bruises don't they? LOL!! Nice hit!


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Holy Crap, that was a killer hit!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Well deserved Joe---Very nice again Brian--I see no comparison to you here-Very nice indeed...Nice Hit!


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

holy crap man!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Right now I'm in envisioning you as just about any character in an action movie getting absolutely riddled in bullets in slow motion. I had an idea of what all the box could be holding, but this easily exceed it.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice score Brother!!

That guys crazy!! But a good sort of crazy! Talk about GENEROUS!!

FN in MT


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

SWEET JAYSUS!! What does one have to do to get on yer 'bad' side' OR is it yer good side? Great gift...un-freak'n-bleevable, great gift...wait, I already said that!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Brian's the MAN!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats crazy..awosme selection


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice well deserved hit


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy Crap!!! You got caOWNED! Thats a great selection... Brian got you good.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow Wow Wow !!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow Brian. You just like bashing people huh?

Beautifully done sir!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Brian's the MAN!!!


X2....


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolutely incredible! 

That is what legends are made of.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

That bomb nocked your socks off Jitzy - How in the heck do you retaliate against that? You need a freekin cigar store - or unlimited budget! 
We should measure the size of bombs by megatons.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Jitzy, if you need help getting through this ordeal just let me know. I have extensive experience with getting my ass kicked all over this board...


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Brian's the MAN!!!





pv1191 said:


> X2....


X3...


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

:baffled: 

Un-frikkin'-believeable!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Something you guys should really know about the foot. I've known him long before CAO and that job hasn't changed one thing about him. I knew Brian when he was doing part time jobs at cigar shops and his generosity was as humongous then as it is now. The giving nature of the foot is only surpassed by his true love of people and all things associated with the pleasures of life. I'm not only proud to call him a friend....I'm honored.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Bigfoot is the Man!!! Congrats Joe you desirve it


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

My mental image of Bigfoot keeps reverting back to an image of the evil genius in the high backed chair stroking the big fluffy white cat. 
Out of this world hit!


----------



## l.mccormick (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Hit Brian!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome hit Brian....Enjoy those Jitzy!!!!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Damn that is really nice.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

OMG WTF it would take me two years to be able to buy those cigars. Brain you are insane and I love it.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Brian does it again! truly a spectacular feat. Your the man bigfoot!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Brazilla said:


> Something you guys should really know about the foot. I've known him long before CAO and that job hasn't changed one thing about him. I knew Brian when he was doing part time jobs at cigar shops and his generosity was as humongous then as it is now. The giving nature of the foot is only surpassed by his true love of people and all things associated with the pleasures of life. I'm not only proud to call him a friend....I'm honored.


I love you bro!!


----------



## dnapunk (Feb 17, 2008)

I felt the shake from that in Upstate NY


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Brazilla said:


> Something you guys should really know about the foot. I've known him long before CAO and that job hasn't changed one thing about him. I knew Brian when he was doing part time jobs at cigar shops and his generosity was as humongous then as it is now. The giving nature of the foot is only surpassed by his true love of people and all things associated with the pleasures of life. I'm not only proud to call him a friend....I'm honored.


Well said & I feel your sediments very much


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess that puts the brakes on Jitzy buying anything from me for awhile!!! 

Brian, how do I get on your Christmas list?? Are you considering adoption anytime soon? I'm available!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

leafandale said:


> I guess that puts the brakes on Jitzy buying anything from me for awhile!!!
> 
> Brian, how do I get on your Christmas list?? Are you considering adoption anytime soon? I'm available!


HAHA awesome!!! People that OWN STORES, want access to the Foots collection!!!


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian scares me


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Holy crap!!! You got stomped out by the foot!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow what a hit. Brian is the man. awesome


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Heavy hit!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

You know, I don't get to play on the internet too much on the weekends. So I'm away from CL for 48 hours and this happens? Yikes! Bigfoot's handiwork whoopin' up on the Jitzmeister! Gotta love it! _Awesoma Power!_


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

You know Bigfoot, upon further review of the pics posted by Jitzy, I realized the package only included cigars and cigar related items. What gives? No steaks?


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow, that's all i can say... He has he like this before and no doubt will do it again.


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

One thought came to mind when I saw those pictures: OMG WTF!!!



Bigfoot said:


> The visions are from the original release at RTDA and the sopranos are from the first month of their release...so both have a little time on them.


IT GETS BETTER!?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Man he took you out big time. Are you still alright?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

i think one of the coolest tings to see is stuff like this. it by no means minimized the generosity of this place, but to be able to see this kind of magnitude is humbling. brian. Thanks once again for the pleasure of watching this. This is by far incredible and immensely generous of you. Thanks again.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Can I just say I'm still in awe over this whole experience it was simple amazing, Brian is a true gentleman even though he is completely insane but a good insane.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I have to say again this kind of thing just blows me away! It gets everyone buzzing.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice Strike. Another big hit from the lone star state to a deserving BOTL.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Unreal!!! That is amaizing


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Holy crap!!! You got stomped out by the foot!


Congrats Joe!!! You are a more than deserving BOTL. Dozer was actually afraid at the fest that his addy was on that box. LOL Great Job Brian!!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

This is simply amazing! Man... and for a VERY deserving BOTL as well! Congrats Jitz, and once again, Bigfoot rules like no other! Unreal assault. Unreal!! 

CD


----------

